# The Fantasy Boxing League 2012/2013 - End of April Rankings



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

The final lineups have been set and there will be no more entries.

The Rules:

Team Selection

To enter a team, you need to pick 5 boxers (worldwide), using the categories below

Prospect A: Must have had no more than 10 fights, and not challenged for any title i.e British/Commonwealth, another countries national title, minor ABC (intercontinental, international, "silver" belt etc), euro or world

Prospect B: Must have had no more than 20 fights. May hold or have held a domestic (e.g. British or Commonwealth or another countries national title) or minor ABC title

Contender A: Any boxer who has not held or challenged for any world title including interim or WBA regular belts 

Contender B: Any boxer who currently does not hold a full world title belt. i.e can be an interim or WBA "regular" belt holder (where a WBA super champion exists). 

Champion: Can hold one (or more) of the main 4 belts

Note the definitions above are the "maximum" level of fighter which can be picked for each category. You can if you wish pick a team full of prospects.

The Sergio Martinez Rule: where a fighter holds the WBC Diamond belt but is widely regarded as "the" champion, then this belt will be considered as the world title, and the normal WBC title will be treated as the equivalent of an interim belt

Your team cannot exactly match another participants team. Please do not edit your post containing the team selection as I need to use the date/time to see who came up with a combination of boxers first. 
If you want to change your team, make a new post.

You can change your team as often as you want until 31st July

The league will run from 1st August 2012 until 31st July 2013. I will record every boxer chosen in a team, and put out an update once a month.

Transfers

There will be one transfer window in January, where participants can make up to 2 transfers. The fighter being transferred in must be in the same category as the fighter being transferred out. 

However, the fighter must match the criteria described in the Team Selection section above as at the date of the transfer. i.e. if you want to transfer in a new prospect A, that fighter must have had no more than 10 fights etc at the date of the transfer.

Transfers will start scoring 24 hours after the transfer is made (this is to stop people making a transfer immediately after one of their fighters have fought, and where the new transfer is due to fight on the same night)

Scoring

Base scoring system:
3 or 4 rounder: 1pt for win, extra 1 pt for stoppage
6 rounder: 2pts for win, extra 1 pt for stoppage
8 rounder: 3pts for win, extra 2 pts for stoppage
10 rounder: 5 pts for win, extra 3 pts for stoppage
12 rounder: 8 pts for win, extra 4 pts for stoppage

Title Fight Pts (following pts are for both title challenges and defences):
Note only fights scheduled for 12 rounds will be considered as title fights

Domestic/minor title fight (e.g. Commonwealth or national title such as the British, or regional title such as OPBF, or minor title of one of the 4 main organisations): + 1pt for taking part, extra 2pts for winning

Prizefighter: +3pts for winning

European title fight: + 2pts for taking part, extra 3 pts for winning

Final Eliminator fight for one of the main 4 organisations Or an interim belt Or regular WBA title (if super champ exists): + 3 pts for taking part, extra 4 pts for winning

World title fight for one of the main 4 belts: +4pts for taking part, extra 6 pts for winning

Unification title fight (2 belts on the line): +6pts for taking part, extra 9 pts for winning

Unification title fight (3 belts on the line): +8pts for taking part, extra 12 pts for winning

Unification title fight (4 belts on the line): +12pts for taking part, extra 18 pts for winning

To clarify, a unification fight is only counted as such if both fighters hold belts and all are on the line. A unified champion defending against an opponent with no belts will be treated as a standard world title fight.

Prestige Pts:

Top 10 P4P opponent (this will use The Ring P4P top ten at the time of fight): +10pts for fighting, extra 5 pts for winning

Winning a world title at a new weight (becoming a multiweight champion): +10pts


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Team Lineups

Chatty
Prospect A - Glen Foot
Prospect B -George Groves
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Manny Pacquaio
Champion - Andre Ward

Robney
Prospect A: Robert Woge
Prospect B: Magomed Abdusalamov
Contender A: Miguel Angel Garcia
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa 
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Rooq
Prospect A: Joe Selkirk
Prospect B: Javier Fortuna
Contender A: Gary Russel Jnr
Contender B: Austin Trout
Champion: Saul Alvarez

dkos
Prospect A: Amnat Ruenroeng
Prospect B: Teerachai Kratingdaenggym
Contender A: Denver Cuello
Contender B: Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
Champion: Andre Ward

sgtcecil
Prospect A: Frank Buglioni
Prospect B: Demetrius Andrade
Contender A: Tyson Fury
Contender B: Lucas Martin Matthysse
Champion: Adrien Broner

bazza12
Prospect A: Jahmaine Smyle
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Tony Bellew
Champion: Roman Gonzalez

Samurai's Slice:
Matthew Villanueva
Luca Giacon
Lucas Matthysse
Gennady Golovkin
Saul " Canelo " Alvarez

Galaxy:
Yohei Tobe
Jose Pedraza
Carlos Buitrago
Brad Soloman
Sergio Martinez 

Bronxbull666:
Bradley Saunders
David Price
George Groves
Tyson Fury
Carl Froch

mog234:
Ryno Liebenberg
George Groves
Peter Quillin
Amir Khan
Roman Gonzalez

Matty lll:
Prospect A: Saul Rodriguez
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Garry Russel Jr
Contender B: Manny Pacquaio
Champion: Saul Alvarez

GladiatoR:
Prospect A - Paul Butler
Prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Matthysse
Contender B - Manny Pacquaio
Champion - Roman Gonzalez

Zombieguy
Prospect A: Tyler Asselstine 
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Seth Mitchell
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Andre Ward

cippi
prospect a- m. villanueva
prospect b- j. fortuna
contender a- L. Matthyse
contender b- manny pac 
Champion- a. broner

Slacker
Prospect A: Jinner Guerrero
Prospect B: Frankie Gomez
Contender A: Shawn Porter
Contender B: Juan Manuel Marquez
Champion: Wladimir Klitschko

Henke67
Prospect A: M. Villanueva
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Gary Russell Jr
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Andre Ward

servo
Prospect A: Frank Buglioni
Prospect B: Thomas Dulorme
Contender A: David Price
Contender B: Gennday Golovkin
Champion: Vitali Klitschko

kidjackal
Prospect A: Khalid yafai
Prospect B: Carl frampton
Contender A: Kell brook
Contender B: David Haye
Champion: Rigo

btatthezone:
Chris Eubanlks Jr
David Price
Kel Brook
Kevin Mitchell
Saul Alvarez

Undisputedp4p
prospect A - Kal Yafai
prospect B - David Price
contender A - Deontey Wilder
contender B - Yuriorkis Gamboa
champion - Canelo Alvarez

Weirdyman
Chris Eubank, Jr.
Jose Benavidez
Deontay Wilder
Amir Khan
Saul Alvarez

Boom00:
Khalid yafai
Billy Joe Saunders 
David Price
Tyson Fury
Wlad Kiltschko

OBD:
Prospect A: Scott Cardle
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Kell Brook
Contender B: Amir Khan
Champion: Carl Froch

sg-85:
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Gary Russell Jr
Contender B: Matthyse
Champion: Julio Cesar Chavez Jr

Pabby:
Prospect A - Levan Ghvamichava
Prospect B - Felix Diaz
Contender A - Denver Cuello
Contender B - Hugo Ruiz
Champion - Tepparith Kokietgym

Unknown Poster:
Prospect A - Frank Buglioni 
Prospect B - Carl Frampton
Contender A - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender B - Kell Brook
Champion - Carl Froch

Ishy:
Prospect A: Chris Pearson
Prospect B: Glen Tapia
Contender A: Mike Alvarado
Contender B: Hugo Ruiz
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz

David B:
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr.
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Garry Russel Jr
Contender B: Kell Brook
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Royal T Bag:
Propect A: Jesse Magdaleno
Propsect B: Gary Russel Jr
Contender A: Erislandy Lara
Contender B: Adrien Broner (he lost his belt at the weigh in today) 
Champion: Andre Ward

seansanashee:
Prospect A: Chris Ebunak Jr.
Prospect B: Tyson Fury
Contender A: Kell Brook
Contender B: Seth Mitchell
Champion: Saul Alvarez

No MAS:
Prospect A: Mitchell Smith
Prospect B: Carl Frampton
Contender A: Kell Brook
Contender B: Manny Pacquio
Champion: Andre Ward

Baloo:
Prospect A: Eubank Jnr
Prospect B: Nick Blackwell
Contender A: Lee Haskins
Contender B: Carlos Molina
Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux

Cojones:
Yohei Tobe
Erislandy Lara
Tyson Fury
Manny Pacquiao
Saul Alvarez

Smoggy7188:
Scott Cardle
David Price
Tyson Fury
Golovkin
Saul Alvarez

Marlow:
Prospect A - Dillian Whyte
Prospect B - Carl Frampton
Contender A - Kell Brook
Contender B - Adrien Broner
Champion - Saul Alvarez

Wallet:
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Tyson Fury
Contender A: Carl Frampton
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Canelo Alvarez

Wiirdo
Prospect A: Yohei Tobe
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: Miguel Angel Garcia 
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Mexican LP
Prospect A - Juan Saucedo
Prospect B - Julio Ceja
Contender A - Daniel Sandoval
Contender B - Hugo Ruiz
Champion - Abner Mares

Bajingo
Prospect A - Jesse Magdaleno (only just)
Prospect B - Thomas Oosthuizen
Contender A - Erislandy Lara
Contender B - Adrien Broner
Champion - Carl Froch

Southpawironjaw
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A: Tyson Fury
Contender B: Brandon Rios
Champion: Wladimir Klitschko

Bretn:
Kal Yafai
Tyson Fury
Kell Brook
Adrien Broner
Wladimir Klitschko

leo messi
Prospect A: Vasyl Lomanchenko (soon to be Pro)
Prospect B: Gary Russell Jr
Contender A: Carl Frampton
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux

Little Tyson
Prospect A: Scott Cardle
Prospect B: George Groves
Contender A:Kell Brook
Contender B: Manny Pacquiao
Champion: Saul Alvarez

boxingcrazy

Prospect A: Matty McAllister
Prospect B: George Groves
Contender A: Carl Frampton
Contender B: Scott Harrison
Champion: Ricky Burns

tmsbry
Prospect A: Martin Ward
Prospect B: Tony Bellew
Contender A: James Degale
Contender B: Amir Khan
Champion: Danny Garcia

Jimmyhammer:
Prospect A - Scott Cardle
Prospect B - Carl Frampton
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Amir Khan
Champion - Adrien Broner

jgorst05
A Chris eubank jr 
B Jose benavidez jr 
C David price 
D Gamboa 
E wlad klits

dexrex
Champion: Rigondeaux
Contender B: B Hopkins
Contender A: Gavin
Prospect B: Fletcher
Prospect A: Ronnie Heffron

Macca L20:
Danny Price
Lee Selby
Peter Quillin
Devon Alexander
Andre Ward

macho grande:
Chris Eubank Jnr
David Price
Kell Brook
Adrian Broner
JCC Jr

Manning:
Prospect A. Alexander Flores HW
Prospect B. Rakhim Chakhkiev CW
Contender A. Mateusz Masternak
Contender B. Manny Pacquaio
Champion. Andre Ward

S_O_F
Prospect A: Frank Buglioni
Prospect B: Rocky Fielding
Contender A: Billy Joe Saunders
Contender B: Kell Brook
Champion: Saul Alvarez

TheDemolitionDan:
Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Thomas Dulorme 
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Andre Ward

Mr. Gilfoid:
Prospect A: Yohei Tobe
Prospect B: Gary Russel Jr
Contender A: Mercito Gesta
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Put-em-up
Prospect A - Eubanks Jr
prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Mathyse
Contender B - Amir Khan
Champion - Andre Ward

RobPalmer135
Prospect A: Frank Buglioni
Prospect B: Carl Frampton
Contender A: Kell Brook
Contender B: Andre Dirrell
Champion: Carl Froch

Lufcrazy
PA: Luk Blackledge
PB: David Price
CA: Tyson Fury
CB: Amir Khan
CH: Carl Froch

Chacal
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Manny Pacquaio 
Champion: Andre Ward

Bukkake
Prospect A: Gilberto Parra
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo
Contender B: William Fernando Souza Bezerra
Champion : Guillermo Rigondeaux

stanislove12
Prospect A: Brad Hore 
Prospect B: David Price 
Contender A: Magomed Abdusalamov 
Contender B: Gennady Golovkin 
Champion: Wlad Klitschko


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Schedule & Results:

2nd August 2012
Thomas Oosthuizen beat Rowland Bryant on points (12 rounds, IBO Title treated as domestic level) - 11 pts

3rd August 2012
Mercito Gesta beat Ty Barnett by TKO (10 rounds) - 8pts
Jesse Magdaleno beat Aldimar Silva Santos by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Saul Rodriguez beat Jose Morales by TKO (4 rounds) - 2 pts

4th August 2012
McJoe Arroyo Vs Miguel Tamayo (10 rounds)
Jose Benavidez beat Javier Loya by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Diego Magaleno beat Antonio Davis by TKO (12 rounds, NABF title) - 15 pts
Deontay Wilder beat Kertson Manswell by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

8th August 2012
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym beat Meirbek Sabirov by TKO(12 rounds, PABA title) - 15pts

11th August 2012
Daniel Sandoval beat Gabriel Martinez by KO (WBO NABO title, 12 rounds) - 15 pts
Juan Saucedo beat Donald Ward on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt

13th August 2012
Yohei Tobe lost to Ryo Akaho (OPBF Title, 12 rounds) - 1 pt

16th August 2012
Alexander Flores beat Henry Namauu by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

17th August 2012
Tyler Asselstine beat Robert Bonilla (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Joe Selkirk Vs TBA (? rounds) - cancelled?
Gilberto Parra beat Francisco Lopez by KO (assuming 6 rounds) - 3 pts
Amnat Ruenroeng beat Safwan Lombok by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

18th August 2012
Glen Tapia beat Franklin Gonzales by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

19th August 2012
Tomoki Kameda beat Monico Laurente by UD (10 rounds) - 5 pts

24th August 2012
Christopher Pearson beat Christian Nava by KO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

31st August 2012
Thomas Dulorme beat Yoryi Estrella by UD (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Jose Pedraza beat Jose Valderamma by UD (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Jinner Guerrero Vs Jhonatan Ricar (10 rounds) - ?

1st September 2012
Julio Ceja Vs Genaro Garcia (12 rounds, Minor IBF title) - cancelled?
Gennady Golovkin beat Grzegorz Proksa by TKO (12 rounds, "regular" WBA title) - 19 pts
Tepparith Kokietgym beat Nobuo Nashiro on points (12 rounds, WBA world title) - 18 pts
Mikey Garcia beat Mauricio Pastrana by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

Completely forgot to add fixtures for 7th and 8th September so I may have missed some results. Let me know if any of your fighters fought and I missed it...

8th September
Vitalia Klitchko beat Manuel Charr by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 22 pts
Magomed Abdusalamov beat Jameel McCline by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Tony Bellew beat Edison Miranda by TKO (12 rounds) - 12 pts
Khalid Yafai beat Richard Voros by TKO (4 rounds) - 2 pts
Martin J Ward beat Kristian Laight on pts (4 rounds) - 1pt
Andre Ward beat Chad Dawson by TKO (12 rounds, WBC/WBA title, against Ring P4P top 10) - 37 pts
Deontay Wilder beat Damon McCreary by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Lucas Mattysse beat Ajose Olusegun by TKO (12 rounds, interim WBC title) - 19 pts

14th September
Frank Buglioni beat Joe Rea by TKO (4 rounds) - 2pts
Billy Joe Saunders beat Jarrod Fletcher by TKO (12 rounds, Commonwealth title) - 15 pts
Mitchell Smith beat Senkovs on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt

15th September
Saul Alvarez beat Josesito Lopez by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 22 pts
Sergio Martinez beat Chavez Jr on points (12 rounds, WBC title) - 18 pts for Martinez, 14pts for Chavez Jr! I think a bit of explanation is necessary here. Chavez Jr gets 10 pts for fighting someone in the Ring P4P Top 10, and 4 pts for taking part in a world title fight. As JCC Jr is not in the Ring P4P top ten himself, Martinez only gets the points for winning a world title fight on pts.
Mateusz Masternak beat David Quinonero by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Leo Santa Cruz beats Eric Morel by stoppage (12 rounds, IBF title) - 22 pts
Dillian Whyte stops Mike Holden (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Guillermo Rigondeaux beat Marroquin UD (12 rounds, WBA title) - 18 pts


20th September
Demitrius Andrade beat Alexis Hloris by TKO (10 rounds) - 8pts

22nd September
Joe Selkirk Vs TBA - cancelled? grrr.
Ricky Burns beat Kevin Mitchell by TKO (12 rounds, WBO title) - 22 pts
Scott Cardle beat Francis Maina on points (4 rounds) - 1 pt
Julio Ceja beat Genaro Garcia by UD (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Carl Frampton beat Steve Molitor by TKO (12 rounds, Commonwealth title) - 15 pts
Scott Harrison beat Joe Efidh on pts (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Bradley Saunders beat Godor by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Lee Selby Vs Martin Lindsay (12 rounds, Commonwealth / British) - postponed
Martin J Ward beat Volosinas on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt
Khalid Yafai beat Koh on pts (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Chris Eubank Jr beat Tadas Jonkus by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

27th September
McJoe Arroyo beat Lopez by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

28th September
Matthew McAllister Vs Julius Rafael (? rounds) - cancelled

29th September
Denver Cuello beat Ivan Meneses by UD (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Gilberto Parra beat Jesus Hernandez by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

5th October
Scott Cardle beat Luis Garcia by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

6th October
Carlos Buitrago beat Jose Aguilar on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Rocky Fielding beat Carl Dilks by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Roman Gonzales beat Stiven Monterrosa by TKO (10 rounds) - 8pts

11th October
Juan Saucedo beat Terrence Harris by TKO (4 rounds) - 2 pts

12th October
Rakhim Chakhkiev beat Alejandro Valori by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Levan Ghvamichava Vs Aitor Nieto on points (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Jose Pedraza beat Farmer by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

13th October
Brandon Rios beat Mike Alvarado by TKO (10 rounds) - 8pts for Rios, 0 for Alvarado
Jose Benavidez beat Pavel Miranda on points (8 rounds) - 5 pts
James Degale beat Hadillah Mohoumadi on points (12 rounds, EBU title) - 13 pts
Chris Eubank Jr beat Pojonisevs on pts (8 rounds) - 3pts
David Price beat Audley Harrison by TKO (12 rounds, British title) - 15 pts
Saul Rodriguez technical draw with Cesar Garcia (4 rounds) - 0 pts
Dillian Whyte beat Balogh by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

19th October
Amnat Ruenroeng beat Wilber Andogan on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts


20th October
Saul Rodriguez beat Quincy Johnson by UD (4 rounds) - 1
Kell Brook beat Hector Saldivia by KO (12 rounds, IBF Final Eliminator) - 19 pts
Khalid Yafai beat Scott Gladwin by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Scott Cardle beat Karim Aliliche on points (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Danny Garcia beat Erik Morales by KO (12 rounds, WBA/WBC title) - 22 pts
Peter Quillin beat Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam on points (12 rounds, WBO title) - 18 pts
Devon Alexander beat Randall Bailey on pts (12 rounds, IBF title) - 18 pts

24th October
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym beat Romeo Jakosalem by TKO (12 rounds, PABA title) - 15 pts

26th October
Tyler Asselstine beat Ramira Campos by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

27th October
Thomas Dulorme lost to Luis Abrego (12 rounds) - 0 pts
Luca Giacon beat Kirrillovs by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Tomoki Kameda beat Javier Franco by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Brad Solomon beat Estrella on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Glen Tapia beat Johnson on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts

1st November
Frankie Gavin beat Junior Witter by UD (12 rounds, British title) - 11 pts

2nd November
Brad Hore beat Petchumpon Kietbanditgym by UD (8 rounds) - 3 pts

3rd November
Robert Woge beat Serhiy Demchenko by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

9th November
Paul Butler beat John Donnelly by KO (12 rounds, British title) - 15 pts
Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo lost to Chris John (12 rounds, WBA "super" title) - 4 pts
Gary Russell Jr beat Roberto Castaneda by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

10th November
Rakhim Chakhkiev beat Andres Taylor by UD (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Mikey Garcia beat Jonathan Victor Barros by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Wlad Klitschko beat Mariusz Wach by UD (12 rounds, WBA/IBF/WBO defence) - 18 pts
Erislandy Lara got a technical draw against Vanes Martirosyan (12 rounds, WBC final eliminator) - 3 pts
Jesse Magdaleno beat Jose Silveira by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Abner Mares beat Anselmo Moreno by UD (12 rounds, WBC title) - 18 pts
Thomas Oosthuizen beat Fulgencio Zuniga by UD (12 rounds) - 8 pts
Christopher Pearson beat Jeremy Marts by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Leo Santa Cruz beat Victor Zaleta by KO (12 rounds, IBF title) - 22 pts

11th November
Jahmaine Smyle beat Jody Meikle pts (4 rounds) - 1

17th November
Tony Bellew beat Roberto Bolonti by UD (12 rounds, WBC Silver) - 11 pts
Adrien Broner beat Antonio DeMarco by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 32 pts (including +10 for winning title at new weight)
Scott Cardle beat Aguilar on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Carl Froch beat Yusef Mack by KO (12 rounds, IBF Title) - 22 pts
Roman Gonzalez beat Juan Estrada by UD (12 rounds, WBA Title) - 18 pts
Seth Mitchell lost to Johnathan Banks (12 rounds, Minor WBC/WBO title) - 1 pt
Martin J Ward beat Dan Carr on points (4 rounds) - 1 pts
Khalid Yafai beat Pio Nettuno by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts


24th November
Julio Ceja beat Luis Melendez by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

30th November
Jinner Guerrero Vs Mario Mina (8 rounds) - ?
David Price beat Matt Skelton by TKO (12 rounds, British title) - 15 pts
Bradley Saunders Beat Peter McDonagh on points(8 rounds) - 3 pts
Joe Selkirk beat Ruslan Pojonisevs on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts

1st December
Chris Eubank Jr beat Bradley Pryce on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Tyson Fury bea Kevin Johnson on points (12 rounds) - 8 pts
Austin Trout beat Miguel Cotto on points (12 rounds, WBA regular title) - 15 pts

4th December
Tomoki Kameda beat Rey Las Pinas by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Hugo Ruiz lost to Koki Kameda (12 rounds, WBA title) - 4 pts


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

6th December
Alexander Flores beat Matt Hicks by RTD (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Jesse Magdaleno beat Jonathan Arrellano on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts

7th December
Levan Ghvamichava beat Aitor Nieto by UD (6 rounds) - 2 pts

8th December
Tyler Asselstine beat Sandor Horvath by TKO (6 rounds) - 3pts
James Degale beat Zuniga by UD (12 rounds, WBC silver) - 11 pts
Chris Eubank Jr beat Fedotovs by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Javier Fortuna beat Patrick Hyland by UD (12 rounds, WBA Interim) - 11 pts (as there is a Super champ and regular champ at featherweight, this just counts as a minor title)
Gamboa beat Farenas by UD (12 rounds, WBA interim) - 15 pts (as there is only a regular champ at hthis weight)
Mercito Gesta lost to Miguel Vazquez (12 rounds, IBF title) - 4 pts
Juan Manuel Marquez beat Manny Pacquiao (12 rounds, WBO "fighter of the decade belt", p4p prestige pts) - 30 pts
Manny Pacquiao loses to JMM (as above) - 11 pts
Martin J Ward beat Dougie Curran on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt
Khalid Yafai beat Jorge Perez by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

9th December
Luke Blackledge beat Nathan King on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts


14th December
Lee Haskins lost to Stephane Jamoye (12 rounds, EBU title) - 2pts

15th December
Nick Blackwell lost to Billy Joe Saunders on pts (12 rounds, Commonwealth/British title) - 1pt for Blackwell, 11 pts for B J Saunders
Ricky Burns Vs Jose Ocampo (12 rounds, WBO title) - cancelled
Frankie Gomez beat Pavel Miranda by 1st round KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
George Groves beat Glen Johnson by UD (12 rounds, Commonwealth title) - 11 pts
Amir Khan beat Carlos Molina by stoppage (12 rounds) - 12 pts
Mateusz Masternak by UD Juho Haapoja (12 rounds, EBU title) - 13 pts
Christopher Pearson beat Abreu by stoppage (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Shawn Porter drew with Julio Diaz (10 rounds) - 0 pts
Guillermo Rigondeaux Vs Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym (12 rounds, WBA title) - cancelled
Leo Santa Cruz beat Alberto Guevara by UD (12 rounds, IBF title) - 18 pts
Deontay Wilder beat Kelvin Price by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts


21st December
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym beat Takejiro Kato by TKO (12 rounds, PABA title) - 15 pts
Julio Ceja beat Eden Marquez by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

22nd December
William Fernando Souza Bezerra beat Ricardo Augusto Souza by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

26th December
Amnat Ruenroeng beat Geboi Mansalayao by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

31st December
Tepparith Kokietgym lost to Kohei Kono by KO (WBA title, 12 rounds) - 4 pts

4th January
Rances Barthelemy beat Arash Usmanee on points (12 rounds) - 8 pts

11th January
Daquan Arnett beat Brandon Quarles on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts

12th January
Adrian Hernandez beat Dirceu Cabarca on points (WBC title, 12 rounds) - 18 pts

19th January
Glen Foot won Prizfighter - 3 pts
Mikey Garcia beat Orlando Salido by TD (WBO title, 12 rounds) - 18 pts
Gennady Golovkin beat Gabriel Rosado by TKO ("regular" WBA title, 12 rounds) - 19 pts
Glen Tapia beat Ayi Bruce by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Deontay Wilder beat Greer by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Khalid Yafai beat Gonzalo Garcia by RTD (8 rounds) - 5 pts

25th January
Demetrius Andrade beat Freddy Hernandez on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts

26th January
Lucas Matthysse beat Mike Dallas Jr by KO (12 rounds, interim WBC title) - 19 pts

28th January
Nawaphon Por Chokchai beat Ronerex Dalut by TKO (12 rounds, minor WBC title) - 15 pts

1st February
Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo beat Arief Blader by TKO (12 rounds, minor WBO title) - 15 pts

2nd February
McJoe Arroyo beat Felipe Rivas by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Frankie Gomez beat Lanard Lane on points (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Robert Woge beat Hakim Zoulikha by TKO (12 rounds, minor IBF) - 15 pts

9th February
Julio Ceja beat Henry Maldoado on points (12 rounds, minor WBC) - 11 pts
Carl Frampton beat Kiko Martinez by TKO (12 rounds, EBU) - 17 pts
Lee Selby beat Martin Lindsay on points (12 rounds, British) - 11 pts

11th February
Yohei Tobe beat Richard Pumicpic on pts (8 rounds) - 3pts

12th February
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym beat Dondon Sultan by stoppage (12 rounds, PABA) - 15 pts

15th Februay
Danny Price beat Tamas Bajzath by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Amnat Ruenroeng beat Michael Rodriguez on pts (12 rounds, minor IBF title) - 11 pts

16th February
Adrien Broner beat Gavin Rees by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 22 pts
Ryno Liebenberg beat Flash Issaka by TKO (12 rounds) - 12 pts
Saul Rodriguez beat Luis Veidas (6 rounds) - 3 pts

21st February
Thomas Dulorme beat Eddie Brooks by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

22nd February
Scott Cardle beat Escobar on pts (6 rounds) - 2 pts

23rd February
Jose Pedraza beat Zayas by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
David Price lost to Tony Thompson (12 rounds) - 0 pts

24th February
Jahmaine Smyle beat Iain Jackson on points (4 rounds) - 1 pt

28th February
Alexander Flores beat Harold Sconiers by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

1st March
Luke Blackledge beat Scott Edgar by TKO (4 rounds) - 2 pts

2nd March
Nick Blackwell beat Ruslans Pojonisevs on points (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Gary Russel Jr beat Vyacheslav Gusev on points (10 rounds) - 5 pts

8th March
Magomed Abdusalamov beat Victor Bisbal by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Tepparith Kokietgym beat Daibo Sajiro by UD (12 rounds) - 8 pts

9th March
Luca Giacon lost to Emiliano Marsili (12 rounds, EBU) - 2 pts
Tomoki Kameda beat Nouldy Manakane (10 rounds) by TKO - 8 pts
Martin J Ward beat Kevin Hanks by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

16th March
Levan Ghvamichava beat Angel Rios by TKO (6 rounds) - 4 pts
Jesse Magdaleno beat Carlos Fulgencio by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Alex Saucedo beat Norman Allen by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

18th March
Nawaphon Por Chokchai beat Joan Imperial by KO (12 rounds, WBC Asian) - 15 pts

22nd March
Gilberto Parra beat Eduardo Gonzales on points (12 rounds, WBA minor title) - 11 pts

23rd March
George Groves beat Baker Barakat by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

30th March
Mike Alvarado beat Brandon Rios by UD (12 rounds, interim world title) - 15 pts
Tony Bellew drew against Isaac Chilemba (12 rounds, WBC final eliminator) - 4 pts
Scott Cardle beat Yves Mesny on points (4 rounds) - 1 pt
Rocky Fielding beat Wayne Reed by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Gennady Golovkin beat Ishida by KO (12 rounds, WBA title) - 22 pts
Brandon Rios lost to Mike Alvarado (12 rounds), interim world) - 4 pts

6th April 
Thomas Dulorme beat Ben Ankrah by UD (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Matthew McAllister beat Kevin McCauley on pts (6 x 2) - 1 pt

9th April
Tyler Asselstine beat Olivier Lontchi on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts


13th April
Luke Blackledge lost to Erik Skoglund (10 rounds) - 0 pts
Nonito Donaire lost to Guillermo Rigondeaux (WBO/WBA, Donaire in P4P list and unification fight, 12 rounds) - Donaire gets 6 pts for taking part in unification fight. Rigo gets 38 pts for winning unification fight against a P4P top ten opponent
Mateusz Masternak beat Sean Corbin by TKO (12 rounds, minor WBC) - 15 pts
Glen Tapia beat Joseph De los Santos (8 rounds) on pts - 3 pts

16th April
Naoya Inoue beat Yuki Sano by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Yohei Tobe beat Benjamad by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

19th April
Glen Foot beat Jason Cook by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Javier Fortuna beat Zamudio by TKO (12 rounds, interim WBA title) - 19 pts
Amnat Ruenroeng beat Julius Alcos by UD (12 rounds, minor IBF) - 11 pts

20th April
Saul Alvarez beat Austin Trout on pts (12 rounds, unification fight) - Alvarez gets 23 pts. Trout gets 6 pts.
McJoe Arroyo beat hernandez on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Frank Buglioni beat Darren McKenna by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Paul Butler beat Yagub Kareem (12 rounds) by tko (commonwealth title) - 15 pts
Scott Cardle beat Maxi Hughes on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts
Tyson Fury beat Steve Cunningham by TKO (12 rounds) - 12 pts
Scott Harrison lost to Liam Walsh (10 rounds) - 0 pts
Brad Hore lost to Lerio (8 rounds) - 0 pts
Lee Selby beat Corey McConnel by TKO (12 rounds, commonwealth) - 15 pts
Mitchell Smith beat Gavin Reid by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

27th April
Magomed Abdusalamov beat Ceballos by TKO (10 rounds), 8 pts
Danny Garcia beat Judah on pts (12 rounds, world title) - 18 pts
Lee Haskins beat Ward by TKO (12 rounds, brit title) - 15 pts
Amir Khan beat Julio Diaz on pts (12 rounds) - 8 pts
Sergio Martinez beat Martin Murray on pts (12 rounds) - 18 pts
Peter Quillin beat Fernando Guerrero by TKO (12 rounds, WBO title) - 22 pts
Deontay Wilder beat Audley Harrison by KO (10 rounds) 8 pts

3rd May
Carlos Buitrago beat Yader Escobar by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Nawaphon Por Chokchai beat Rodel Tejares by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

4th May
Wlad Klitschko beat Francesco Pianeta by TKO (12 rounds, world title) - 22 pts
Abner Mares beat Daniel Ponce De Leon by TKO (12 rounds WBC title) - 22 pts
Leo Santa Cruz beat Alexander Munoz by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Floyd Mayweather Jr beat Robert Guerrero on pts (12 rounds, WBC title) - 18 pts

11th May
Ricky Burns beat Jose Gonzales by stoppage (12 rounds, world title) - 22 pts
Jamie McDonnell beat Julio Ceja on points (12 rounds, world title) - 18 pts for McDonnell, 4pts for Ceja
Adrien Hernandez beat Yader Cordoza on points (12 rounds, world title) - 18 pts
Rocky Fielding beat Michal Nieroda by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

12th May
Jahmain Smyle beat Tony Shields on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt

17th May
James Degale beat Sebastian Demers by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

18th May
Devon Alexander beat Lee Purdey by stoppage (12 rounds, IBF title) - 22 pts
Levan Ghvamichava beat Samuel Santana by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Lucas Matthysse beat Lamont Peterson by TKO (12 rounds, interim WBC) - 12 pts
Shawn Porter beat Phil Lo Greco on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts

24th May
Brad Hore beat Tommy Clareke on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts

25th May
Tony Bellew beat Chilemba on pts (12 rounds, WBC silver) - 11 pts
Carlos Buitrago beat Aguilar on pts ( 8 rounds) - 3 pts
Carl Froch beat Mikkel Kessler on pts (world title) - 18 pts
Roman Gonzales beat Ronald Barrera by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
George Groves beat Alcoba by TKO (12 rounds) - 12 pts
William Fernando Souza Bezerra beat Ricardo Souza (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Martin J Ward beat Harris by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts

1st June
Daquan Arnett Vs
Gilberto Parra Vs
Hugo Ruiz Vs
Jahmaine Smyle Vs


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know the result of the McJoe Arroyo fight from the weekend? still not on boxrec or twitter


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Prospect A: Frank Buglioni
Prospect B: Carl Frampton
Contender A: Kell Brook
Contender B: Andre Dirrell
Champion: Carl Froch


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Prospect A: Frank Buglioni
> Prospect B: Carl Frampton
> Contender A: Kell Brook
> Contender B: Andre Dirrell
> Champion: Carl Froch


you missed the deadline by about 7 days, but i'll add your team


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Teerachai Kratingdaenggym won today (I didn't know he was fighting), stopping Meirbek Sabirov (2-2, 1KO :lol in the 5th round to defend his PABA welterweight title.

:thumbsup


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Rooq said:


> you missed the deadline by about 7 days, but i'll add your team


thanks


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Teerachai Kratingdaenggym won today (I didn't know he was fighting), stopping Meirbek Sabirov (2-2, 1KO :lol in the 5th round to defend his PABA welterweight title.
> 
> :thumbsup


thanks, i missed that - it didnt come up in the boxrec schedule until it had already happened. btw i've noticed a lot of his fights have taken place in schools and colleges! is this normal in Thailand?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

> 11th August 2012
> Daniel Sandoval beat Gabriel Martinez by KO (WBO NABO title, 12 rounds) - 15 pts
> 
> 13th August 2012
> ...


Weekend results and fights coming up...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> @Mr.Gilfoid:
> Prospect A: Yohei Tobe


Nice start. :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Nice start. :lol:


It's not a sprint


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

fuck, how'd I miss this?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> thanks, i missed that - it didnt come up in the boxrec schedule until it had already happened. btw i've noticed a lot of his fights have taken place in schools and colleges! is this normal in Thailand?


I don't know mate, I've never really noticed before TBH. Thailand sometimes does bring in some peculiar sounding locations for boxing events, though :yep



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It's not a sprint


I had Tobe in my team initially, but I did feel that fight was a bit risky to stick with him. I mean, I had him as the slight favourite, but it was still a big step up.

Thankfully I made the right choice in getting rid of him


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I don't know mate, I've never really noticed before TBH. Thailand sometimes does bring in some peculiar sounding locations for boxing events, though :yep
> 
> I had Tobe in my team initially, but I did feel that fight was a bit risky to stick with him. I mean, I had him as the slight favourite, but it was still a big step up.
> 
> Thankfully I made the right choice in getting rid of him


It was a big risk but I'm hoping he wasn't hammered too badly and they do a fight a month rebuild job on him now:yep


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It was a big risk but I'm hoping he wasn't hammered too badly and they do a fight a month rebuild job on him now:yep


At least he competed in a 12 round OPBF bout... even losing he will get points for that alone right?!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Too late to get in on this?


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

@Rooq, can I still join? I don't mind starting a bit behind, most of my fighters won't have fought since the start anyway,


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Robney said:


> At least he competed in a 12 round OPBF bout... even losing he will get points for that alone right?!


Just 1 pt. I'm treating the OPBF as equivalent to a domestic title or minor ABC title.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Too late to get in on this?





Jim Bowen said:


> @Rooq, can I still join? I don't mind starting a bit behind, most of my fighters won't have fought since the start anyway,


Sure...originally I put a deadline of end of July, but I can cope with a few more entries


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Sure...originally I put a deadline of end of July, but I can cope with a few more entries


How about me? :horse


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> How about me? :horse


No.

Fuck off.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> Fuck off.


Listen to me, you cretinous womb-broom, the decision regarding my inclusion into this league lies solely with Rooq. So fuck off.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Listen to me, you cretinous womb-broom, the decision regarding my inclusion into this league lies solely with Rooq. So fuck off.


Eat my shorts, Bryn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr

Prospect B: Erislandy Lara

Contender A: Kell Brook 

Contender B: Manny Pacquaio 

Champion: Andre Ward


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Eat my shorts, Bryn.


You would love that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You would love that, wouldn't you?


Yes I would.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lara does fit into the thing for prospect B doesn't he?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> fuck, how'd I miss this?


My thoughts exactly!

If it's not too late, I'd like to sign up with this team (none of which have fought after the original deadline):

Prospect A: Gilberto Parra
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo
Contender B: William Fernando Souza Bezerra
Champion : Guillermo Rigondeaux


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I've submitted my team, hopefully all is well with my choices :good


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> I've submitted my team, hopefully all is well with my choices :good


Who are they luf? :huh


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Robney said:


> At least he competed in a 12 round OPBF bout... even losing he will get points for that alone right?!


Yeah I think he gets a point but I'll leave it all in the capable hands of the "Dungeon Master" Rooq:yep


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Robney said:


> Who are they luf? :huh


OK I've mulled it over and these are my choice

PA: Luk Blackledge

PB: David Price

CA: Tyson Fury

CB: Amir Khan

CH: Carl Froch

a team england special :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Yeah I think he gets a point but I'll leave it all in the capable hands of the "Dungeon Master" Rooq:yep


minus 1000 experience points for you


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal, Bukkake and Lufcrazy added. You can submit your team whenever you are ready Bryn


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Chacal, Bukkake and Lufcrazy added. You can submit your team whenever you are ready Bryn


woop woop


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a feeling I will do much better as I did next season... I had a lot of practise typing my picks since, so I feel pretty confident :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Chacal, Bukkake and Lufcrazy added. You can submit your team whenever you are ready Bryn


Thanks Rooq, I'm going to have a good look at this at some point in the near future. Probably.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know how Tyler Asselstine got on Friday night or if he even fought? I'd of thought the result would be easy to find seeing as it was on an ESPN FNF undercard!

Also havent been able to find the Amnat Ruenroeng result...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Anyone know how Tyler Asselstine got on Friday night or if he even fought? I'd of thought the result would be easy to find seeing as it was on an ESPN FNF undercard!
> 
> Also havent been able to find the Amnat Ruenroeng result...


"Thailand 2008 115 pound Olympian Amnat Ruenrong (4-0) scored a fifth round stoppage Sawfan Lombok of Indonesia in a scheduled eight round bout."

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/samor-outpoints-magos-130902#more-130902

:good


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Anyone know how Tyler Asselstine got on Friday night or if he even fought? I'd of thought the result would be easy to find seeing as it was on an ESPN FNF undercard!
> 
> Also havent been able to find the Amnat Ruenroeng result...


http://www.joplinglobe.com/sports/x1685970293/Donovan-George-finds-bomb-range

_Tyler Asselstine of Ottawa, Canada (10-0-0, five KOs) scored a unanimous decision in a six-round junior lightweight bout against Roberto Bonilla (22-12-0, 13KOs) of Ciudad Sandino, Nicaragua._

Posting on thread for Mikey Garcia in for Gesta


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers guys...

Results from last few days;



> 16th August 2012
> Alexander Flores beat Henry Namauu by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
> 
> 17th August 2012
> ...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*August FBL Rankings*

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*A U G U S T*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*

Dkos - 20
Demolition Dan - 20
Bajingo - 16
Mexican LP - 16
Weirdyman - 11
Mr. Gilfoid - 9
Undisputedp4p - 8
Ishy - 5
Royal T Bag - 5
Manning - 5
jgorst05 - 3
Matty Ill - 2
zombieguy - 2
Galaxy - 1
Cojones - 1
Wiirdo - 1


*Fighter Rankings:*

Daniel Sandoval - 15
Diego Magdaleno - 15
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym - 15
Thomas Oosthuizen - 11
Deontay Wilder - 8
Mercito Gesta - 8
Alexander Flores - 5
Amnat Ruenroeng - 5
Glen Tapia - 5
Jesse Magdaleno - 5
Tomoki Kameda - 5
Gilberto Parra - 3
Jose Benavidez - 3
Saul Rodriguez - 2
Tyler Asselstine - 2
Juan Saucedo - 1
Yohei Tobe - 1
​


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Golovkin, Proksa and Mickey Garcia fighting tonight...
Many points in there :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

i should be on 15 pts @Rooq :think


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

RESULTS:
Miguel Angel Garcia KO2 Mauricio Pastrana
Gennady Golovkin TKO5 Grzegorz Proksa


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

> Pabby:
> Prospect A - Levan Ghvamichava
> Prospect B - Felix Diaz
> Contender A - Denver Cuello
> ...


:****


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

a few updates:



> 24th August 2012
> Christopher Pearson beat Christian Nava by KO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
> 
> 31st August 2012
> ...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> i should be on 15 pts @Rooq :think


yes, slight technical error on the spreadsheet. actually you should be on 16 pts - i didnt realise that your Prospect A won a 4 rounder on points on 11th August


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Updated the rankings

edit: how do you do those mention things?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Updated the rankings
> 
> edit: how do you do those mention things?


just put the @ in front of the name without the space @Rooq @LP not @ rooq @ lp

:good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ah cheers @LP


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:good @Rooq


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

off the mark :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

> 8th September
> Vitali Klitchko beat Manuel Charr by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 22 pts
> Magomed Abdusalamov beat Jameel McCline by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
> Tony Bellew beat Edison Miranda by TKO (12 rounds) - 12 pts
> ...


Weekend updates...I completely forgot to add fixtures for 7th and 8th September so I may have missed some results. Let me know if any of your fighters fought and I missed it...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine should be now:

Mikey Garcia:WKO2 in a ten rounder - 8 points

Andre Ward: WTKO9 in a twelve rounder for belt - 18 pts

Total 26 points


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Mine should be now:
> 
> Mikey Garcia:WKO2 in a ten rounder - 8 points
> 
> ...


No mate, you get way more points for Andre Ward;

Won by TKO in a 12 rounder = 12 pts. Successfully defended world title = 10 pts. Beat a Ring Top 10 P4Per = 15 pts. So thats 37 pts


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> No mate, you get way more points for Andre Ward;
> 
> Won by TKO in a 12 rounder = 12 pts. Successfully defended world title = 10 pts. Beat a Ring Top 10 P4Per = 15 pts. So thats 37 pts


I'm not gonna complain:good


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

> Magomed Abdusalamov beat Jameel McCline by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts


Shouldn't that be more points?


Rooq said:


> 12 rounder: 8 pts for win, extra 4 pts for stoppage
> 
> Title Fight Pts (following pts are for both title challenges and defences):
> Note only fights scheduled for 12 rounds will be considered as title fights
> ...


12 rounder = 8 points
Stoppage = 4 points
He won the USNBC United States Heavyweight Title = 1 + 2 points.

8+4+1+2 = 15 points if I'm not mistaken :think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Robney said:


> Shouldn't that be more points?
> 
> 12 rounder = 8 points
> Stoppage = 4 points
> ...


I think it was a 10 rounder (thats what boxrec says anyway). And if thats the case, it doesnt count as a title fight for the purpose of this competition.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I think it was a 10 rounder (thats what boxrec says anyway). And if thats the case, it doesnt count as a title fight for the purpose of this competition.


yep, you're right... it was originally billed as a 12 rounder, but on the night it suddenly was over 10 rounds :blood
So bye bye to my 7 extra points :sad2


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

> 14th September
> Frank Buglioni beat Joe Rea by TKO (4 rounds) - 2pts
> Billy Joe Saunders beat Jarrod Fletcher by TKO (12 rounds, Commonwealth title) - 15 pts
> Mitchell Smith beat Senkovs on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt
> ...


Weekend updates


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

weekend updates;



> 20th September
> Demitrius Andrade beat Alexis Hloris by TKO (10 rounds) - 8pts
> 
> 22nd September
> ...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*S E P T E M B E R*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*

Dkos - 76
Demolition Dan - 70
Samurais Slice - 60
Put-em-up - 55
RobertPalmer135 - 54
No MAS - 53
Manning - 50
servo - 48
Weirdyman - 44
Royal T Bag - 42
Smoggy7188 - 42
Undisputedp4p - 42
Chacal - 40
Marlow - 40
Wallet - 40
zombieguy - 39
S_O_F - 39
Boxingcrazy - 39
Chatty - 37
Henke67 - 37
Macca L20 - 37
sg-85 - 36
Wiirdo - 36
Unknown Poster - 32
Mr. Gilfoid - 31
Rooq - 30
Ishy - 30
Sgtcecil - 29
stanislove12 - 27
David B - 25
Matty Ill - 24
Jimmyhammer - 24
Pabby - 23
Cojones - 23
Little Tyson - 23
Robney - 22
Galaxy - 22
btatthezone - 22
GladiatoR - 22
seansanashee - 22
Mexican LP - 21
cippi - 19
Boom00 - 19
kidjackal - 19
Southpawironjaw - 18
Bajingo - 16
Leo Messi - 15
tmsbry - 14
Bazza12 - 12
Bukkake - 8
jgorst05 - 6
Bretn - 4
Baloo - 3
Macho Grande - 3
Bronxbull666 - 3
OBD - 1


*Fighter Rankings:*

Andre Ward - 37
Leo Santa Cruz - 22
Ricky Burns - 22
Saul Alvarez - 22
Vitali Klitschko - 22
Gennady Golovkin - 19
Lucas Matthysse - 19
Sergio Martinez - 18
Tepparith Kokietgym - 18
Deontay Wilder - 16
Billy Joe Saunders - 15
Daniel Sandoval - 15
Diego Magdaleno - 15
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym - 15
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr - 14
Tony Bellew - 12
Thomas Oosthuizen - 11
Demitrius Andrade - 8
Magomed Abdusalamov - 8
Mateusz Masternak - 8
McJoe Arroyo - 8
Mercito Gesta - 8
Mikey Garcia - 8
Alexander Flores - 5
Amnat Ruenroeng - 5
Denver Cuello - 5
Glen Tapia - 5
Jesse Magdaleno - 5
Julio Ceja - 5
Thomas Dulorme - 5
Tomoki Kameda - 5
Khalid Yafai - 4
Bradley Saunders - 3
Chris Eubank Jr - 3
Chris Pearson - 3
Dillian Whyte - 3
Gilberto Parra - 3
Jose Benavidez - 3
Jose Pedraza - 3
Frank Buglioni - 2
Martin Ward - 2
Saul Rodriguez - 2
Scott Harrison - 2
Tyler Asselstine - 2
Juan Saucedo - 1
Mitchell Smith - 1
Scott Cardle - 1
Yohei Tobe - 1
​


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a result - i'll upate the rankings when it comes in



> 27th September
> McJoe Arroyo beat Lopez by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
> 
> 28th September
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Have you added the points for Eubank's win last week, @Rooq?

Edit: Nevermind, just saw your post above. :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Coming up to the top 10 list :jjj


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

just realised i missed most of last weekends fights on the spreadsheet - major updates to follow


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

See if one of your fighters retires, can you replace them straight away or do you have to wait till the transfer window? I have a feeling Pac isn't long for the sport, but putting him down as a contender was too good to miss.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I've updated the rankings now - let me know if your scores dont look right
@Chacal - you need to wait till the transfer window (opens 1 January 2013)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't like that update at all. I've gone from 11 to 13


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

weekend results and upcoming fixtures;



> 5th October
> Scott Cardle beat Luis Garcia by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
> 
> 6th October
> ...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

latest results;



> 11th October
> Juan Saucedo beat Terrence Harris by TKO (4 rounds) - 2 pts
> 
> 12th October
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The Eubank fight was 8 rounds mate.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The Eubank fight was 8 rounds mate.


Ok mate...didnt meant to rob you of 1 pt


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Ok mate...didnt meant to rob you of 1 pt


That muppet @Mr.Gilfoid would love that.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot to check who was fighting this weekend so please check I havent missed any of your teams fighters;

20th October
Saul Rodriguez Vs Quincy Johnson (4 rounds) - ?
Kell Brook beat Hector Saldivia by KO (12 rounds, IBF Final Eliminator) - 19 pts
Khalid Yafai beat Scott Gladwin by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Scott Cardle beat Karim Aliliche on points (6 rounds) - 2 pts
Danny Garcia beat Erik Morales by KO (12 rounds, WBA/WBC title) - 22 pts
Peter Quillin beat Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam on points (12 rounds, WBO title) - 18 pts
Devon Alexander beat Randall Bailey on pts (12 rounds, IBF title) - 18 pts


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

weekend updates:

26th October
Tyler Asselstine beat Ramira Campos by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

27th October
Thomas Dulorme lost to Luis Abrego (12 rounds) - 0 pts
Luca Giacon beat Kirrillovs by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Tomoki Kameda beat Javier Franco by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Brad Solomon beat Estrella on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Glen Tapia beat Johnson on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*O C T O B E R*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*

Dkos - 96
Demolition Dan - 78
RobertPalmer135 - 73
Macca L20 - 73
No MAS - 72
S_O_F - 66
Samurais Slice - 63
servo - 63
Smoggy7188 - 62
Marlow - 62
Chacal - 62
David B - 62
btatthezone - 62
Undisputedp4p - 60
zombieguy - 59
Manning - 58
Put-em-up - 58
Bazza12 - 54
sg-85 - 54
Weirdyman - 52
Unknown Poster - 51
tmsbry - 49
Little Tyson - 47
seansanashee - 47
Chatty - 45
Wallet - 43
Royal T Bag - 42
stanislove12 - 42
kidjackal - 41
Matty Ill - 40
OBD - 40
Macho Grande - 40
Boxingcrazy - 39
Henke67 - 37
Boom00 - 37
Wiirdo - 36
Galaxy - 35
Ishy - 33
Leo Messi - 33
Mr. Gilfoid - 31
Bukkake - 31
GladiatoR - 30
Sgtcecil - 29
Jimmyhammer - 29
Southpawironjaw - 29
jgorst05 - 29
Bretn - 26
mog234 - 26
Pabby - 25
Cojones - 23
Mexican LP - 23
Rooq - 22
Robney - 22
cippi - 19
Bronxbull666 - 18
DexRex - 18
Bajingo - 16
Lufcrazy - 15
Baloo - 6


*Fighter Rankings:*

Andre Ward - 37
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym - 30
Danny Garcia - 22
Leo Santa Cruz - 22
Ricky Burns - 22
Saul Alvarez - 22
Vitali Klitschko - 22
Gennady Golovkin - 19
Kell Brook - 19
Lucas Matthysse - 19
Devon Alexander - 18
Guillermo Rigondeaux
Peter Quillin - 18
Sergio Martinez - 18
Tepparith Kokietgym - 18
Deontay Wilder - 16
Billy Joe Saunders - 15
Carl Frampton - 15
Daniel Sandoval - 15
David Price - 15
Diego Magdaleno - 15
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr - 14
James Degale - 13
Tomoki Kameda - 13
Tony Bellew - 12
Thomas Oosthuizen - 11
Amnat Ruenroeng - 10
Brandon Rios - 8
Demitrius Andrade - 8
Gilberto Parra - 8
Glen Tapia - 8
Jose Benavidez - 8
Jose Pedraza - 8
Magomed Abdusalamov - 8
Mateusz Masternak - 8
McJoe Arroyo - 8
Mercito Gesta - 8
Mikey Garcia - 8
Rakhim Chakhkiev - 8
Rocky Fielding - 8
Roman Gonzalez - 8
Khalid Yafai - 7
Tyler Asselstine - 7
Chris Eubank Jr - 6
Dillian Whyte - 6
Scott Cardle - 6
Alexander Flores - 5
Carlos Buitrago - 5
Denver Cuello - 5
Jesse Magdaleno - 5
Julio Ceja - 5
Thomas Dulorme - 5
Brad Soloman - 3
Bradley Saunders - 3
Chris Pearson - 3
Juan Saucedo - 3
Luca Giacon - 3
Saul Rodriguez - 3
Frank Buglioni - 2
Levan Ghvamichava - 2
Martin Ward - 2
Scott Harrison - 2
Mitchell Smith - 1
Yohei Tobe - 1
​


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

As usual, check your scores look right and let me know if i've fucked it up...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I have 8 points missing from the Mickey Garcia fight


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe, I should be at 31 points:

Gilberto Parra 8 (3+5)
Julio Ceja 5
Rigondeaux 18


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> I believe, I should be at 31 points:
> 
> Gilberto Parra 8 (3+5)
> Julio Ceja 5
> Rigondeaux 18


but apart from that...everything ok??

ok, i'd missed the second Parra fight, and i'd completely missed Rigo, so theres three of you with an extra 18 pts, and you are on 31.

i'll get round to editing the ratings some time


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> I think I have 8 points missing from the Mickey Garcia fight


i've corrected in the spreadsheet - i'll update the rankings i posted some time soon


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, I have updated the October rankings on the previous page to sort out all the mistakes you have pointed out so far


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Weekend updates and fixtures coming up...

1st November
Frankie Gavin beat Junior Witter by UD (12 rounds, British title) - 11 pts

2nd November
Brad Hore beat Petchumpon Kietbanditgym by UD (8 rounds) - 3 pts

3rd November
Robert Woge beat Serhiy Demchenko by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

9th November
Paul Butler Vs John Donnelly (12 rounds, British title)
Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo Vs Chris John (12 rounds, WBA "super" title)
Gary Russell Jr Vs Roberto Castaneda (10 rounds)

10th November
Rakhim Chakhkiev Vs Andres Taylor (? rounds)
Mikey Garcia vs Jonathan Victor Barros (10 rounds)
Wlad Klitschko Vs Mariusz Wach (12 rounds, WBA/IBF/WBO defence)
Erislandy Lara Vs Vanes Martirosyan (12 rounds, WBC final eliminator)
Jesse Magdaleno Vs TBA
Abner Mares Vs Anselmo Moreno (12 rounds, WBC title)
Thomas Oosthuizen Vs Fulgencio Zuniga (12 rounds)
Christopher Pearson Vs TBA (8 rounds)
Leo Santa Cruz Vs Victor Zaleta (12 rounds, IBF title)


11th November
Jahmaine Smyle Vs Jody Meikle (? rounds)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

WAR LARA


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

> 17th November
> Tony Bellew beat Roberto Bolonti by UD (12 rounds, WBC Silver) - 11 pts
> Adrien Broner beat Antonio DeMarco by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 22 pts
> Scott Cardle beat Aguilar on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
> ...


weekend updates


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Updates from the last few weeks...

17th November
Tony Bellew beat Roberto Bolonti by UD (12 rounds, WBC Silver) - 11 pts
Adrien Broner beat Antonio DeMarco by TKO (12 rounds, WBC title) - 32 pts (including +10 for winning title at new weight)
Scott Cardle beat Aguilar on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Carl Froch beat Yusef Mack by KO (12 rounds, IBF Title) - 22 pts
Roman Gonzalez beat Juan Estrada by UD (12 rounds, WBA Title) - 18 pts
Seth Mitchell lost to Johnathan Banks (12 rounds, Minor WBC/WBO title) - 1 pt
Martin J Ward beat Dan Carr on points (4 rounds) - 1 pts
Khalid Yafai beat Pio Nettuno by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts


24th November
Julio Ceja beat Luis Melendez by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

30th November
Jinner Guerrero Vs Mario Mina (8 rounds) - ?
David Price beat Matt Skelton by TKO (12 rounds, British title) - 15 pts
Bradley Saunders Beat Peter McDonagh on points(8 rounds) - 3 pts
Joe Selkirk beat Ruslan Pojonisevs on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts

1st December
Chris Eubank Jr beat Bradley Pryce on points (8 rounds) - 3 pts
Tyson Fury bea Kevin Johnson on points (12 rounds) - 8 pts
Austin Trout beat Miguel Cotto on points (12 rounds, WBA regular title) - 15 pts


I will try to do the end of November rankings some time over the next week...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*N O V E M B E R*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*

Macho Grande - 104
Bazza12 - 99
Dkos - 96
Marlow - 94
Royal T Bag - 90
Bretn - 89
Smoggy7188 - 88
David B - 88
Wallet - 86
Bajingo - 86
Wiirdo - 84
Boom00 - 83
btatthezone - 80
Undisputedp4p - 80
Put-em-up - 80
sg-85 - 80
OBD - 80
Demolition Dan - 78
servo - 78
stanislove12 - 78
zombieguy - 75
RobertPalmer135 - 73
Macca L20 - 73
Unknown Poster - 73
No MAS - 72
Jimmyhammer - 72
Mr. Gilfoid - 71
Sgtcecil - 69
Chacal - 68
mog234 - 68
S_O_F - 66
GladiatoR - 66
Bronxbull666 - 66
jgorst05 - 65
Lufcrazy - 65
kidjackal - 64
Samurais Slice - 63
Manning - 63
Matty Ill - 63
tmsbry - 61
Ishy - 60
seansanashee - 59
Southpawironjaw - 58
Weirdyman - 55
Chatty - 53
Robney - 51
cippi - 51
Little Tyson - 50
Mexican LP - 49
Henke67 - 48
Rooq - 48
Bukkake - 43
Leo Messi - 41
Boxingcrazy - 39
Galaxy - 35
Cojones - 34
Baloo - 27
Pabby - 25
Slacker - 18


*Fighter Rankings:*

Leo Santa Cruz - 44
Andre Ward - 37
Adrien Broner - 32
David Price - 30
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym - 30
Roman Gonzalez - 26
Ryno Liebenberg - 24
Tony Bellew - 23
Carl Froch - 22
Danny Garcia - 22
Ricky Burns - 22
Saul Alvarez - 22
Vitali Klitschko - 22
Gennady Golovkin - 19
Kell Brook - 19
Lucas Matthysse - 19
Thomas Oosthuizen - 19
Abner Mares - 18
Devon Alexander - 18
Guillermo Rigondeaux - 18
Peter Quillin - 18
Sergio Martinez - 18
Tepparith Kokietgym - 18
Wladimir Klitschko - 18
Deontay Wilder - 16
Mikey Garcia - 16
Austin Trout - 15
Billy Joe Saunders - 15
Carl Frampton - 15
Daniel Sandoval - 15
Diego Magdaleno - 15
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr - 14
James Degale - 13
Julio Ceja - 13
Rakhim Chakhkiev - 13
Tomoki Kameda - 13
Khalid Yafai - 12
Frankie Gavin - 11
Amnat Ruenroeng - 10
Jesse Magdaleno - 10
Chris Eubank Jr - 9
Scott Cardle - 9
Brandon Rios - 8
Chris Pearson - 8
Demitrius Andrade - 8
Gary Russel Jr - 8
Gilberto Parra - 8
Glen Tapia - 8
Jose Benavidez - 8
Jose Pedraza - 8
Magomed Abdusalamov - 8
Mateusz Masternak - 8
McJoe Arroyo - 8
Mercito Gesta - 8
Rocky Fielding - 8
Tyson Fury - 8
Tyler Asselstine - 7
Bradley Saunders - 6
Dillian Whyte - 6
Alexander Flores - 5
Carlos Buitrago - 5
Denver Cuello - 5
Robert Woge - 5
Thomas Dulorme - 5
Luke Blackledge - 5
Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo - 4
Brad Soloman - 3
Erislandy Lara - 3
Joe Selkirk - 3
Juan Saucedo - 3
Luca Giacon - 3
Martin Ward - 3
Saul Rodriguez - 3
Brad Hore - 3
Frank Buglioni - 2
Levan Ghvamichava - 2
Scott Harrison - 2
Jahmaine Smyle - 1
Mitchell Smith - 1
Seth Mitchell - 1
Yohei Tobe - 1
​


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Just over 3 weeks till the January transfer window!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

results and fixtures coming up

6th December
Alexander Flores beat Matt Hicks by RTD (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Jesse Magdaleno beat Jonathan Arrellano on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts

7th December
Levan Ghvamichava beat Aitor Nieto by UD (6 rounds) - 2 pts

8th December
Tyler Asselstine beat Sandor Horvath by TKO (6 rounds) - 3pts
James Degale beat Zuniga by UD (12 rounds, WBC silver) - 11 pts
Chris Eubank Jr beat Fedotovs by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
Javier Fortuna beat Patrick Hyland by UD (12 rounds, WBA Interim) - 11 pts (as there is a Super champ and regular champ at featherweight, this just counts as a minor title)
Gamboa beat Farenas by UD (12 rounds, WBA interim) - 15 pts (as there is only a regular champ at hthis weight)
Mercito Gesta lost to Miguel Vazquez (12 rounds, IBF title) - 4 pts
Juan Manuel Marquez beat Manny Pacquiao (12 rounds, WBO "fighter of the decade belt", p4p prestige pts) - 30 pts
Manny Pacquiao loses to JMM (as above) - 11 pts
Martin J Ward beat Dougie Curran on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt
Khalid Yafai beat Jorge Perez by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

9th December
Luke Blackledge beat Nathan King on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts

14th December
Lee Haskins Vs Stephane Jamoye (12 rounds, EBU title)

15th December
Nick Blackwell Vs Billy Joe Saunders (12 rounds, Commonwealth/British title)
Ricky Burns Vs Jose Ocampo (12 rounds, WBO title)
Frankie Gomez Vs Pavel Miranda (8 rounds)
George Groves Vs Glen Johnson (12 rounds, Commonwealth title)
Amir Khan Vs Carlos Molina (12 rounds)
Mateusz Masternak vs Juho Haapoja (12 rounds, EBU title)
Christopher Pearson Vs Dashon Johnson (6 rounds)
Shawn Porter Vs Julio Diaz (10 rounds)
Guillermo Rigondeaux Vs Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym (12 rounds, WBA title)
Leo Santa Cruz Vs Alberto Guevara (12 rounds, IBF title)
Deontay Wilder Vs Kelvin Price (10 rounds)


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i forgot who ive even chosen... think i had manny though :-(


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: The fuck? I was certain I had picked Jesse Magdaleno. Thought I had gotten a whole 5 points for a minute there, Ghvamichava's 2 will suffice I suppose.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn you manny


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

weekend updates / remaining fixtures for this year;



> 14th December
> Lee Haskins lost to Stephane Jamoye (12 rounds, EBU title) - 2pts
> 
> 15th December
> ...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

NoMas said:


> i forgot who ive even chosen... think i had manny though :-(





Pabby said:


> :lol: The fuck? I was certain I had picked Jesse Magdaleno. Thought I had gotten a whole 5 points for a minute there, Ghvamichava's 2 will suffice I suppose.


teams are on the first page


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*D E C E M B E R*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*

Dkos - 121
Undisputedp4p - 108
Macho Grande - 104
Put-em-up - 103
Bazza12	- 99
Boom00	- 99
Marlow	- 94
Bretn	- 94
Royal T Bag - 93
zombieguy - 93
Wiirdo - 92
OBD - 92
Manning	- 92
mog234 -	91
Bajingo - 89
Smoggy7188 - 88
David B - 88
GladiatoR	- 88
Wallet - 86
Demolition Dan - 86
Ishy - 85
tmsbry - 85
Unknown Poster - 84
Jimmyhammer - 84
No MAS	- 83
Lufcrazy	- 82
btatthezone - 80
sg-85 - 80
jgorst05 -	80
Chacal - 79
servo - 78
stanislove12 - 78
Macca L20 - 77
S_O_F - 77
Bronxbull666 - 77
Mr. Gilfoid - 75
Weirdyman - 75
Chatty - 75
Matty Ill - 74
RobertPalmer135 - 73
cippi - 73
Little Tyson - 72
Sgtcecil - 69
kidjackal -	69
Southpawironjaw - 69
Robney -	66
Samurais Slice - 63
Henke67	- 63
Mexican LP - 61
Slacker - 61
seansanashee - 59
Rooq - 59
Bukkake - 59
Leo Messi - 56
Boxingcrazy - 50
Cojones - 45
Galaxy - 35
Pabby - 31
Baloo - 30



*Fighter Rankings:*

Leo Santa Cruz - 62
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym -	45
Andre Ward - 37
Adrien Broner - 32
David Price - 30
Juan Manuel Marquez - 30
Billy Joe Saunders -	26
Roman Gonzales - 26
Deontay Wilder - 24
James Degale - 24
Ryno Liebenberg -	24
Tony Bellew - 23
Carl Froch - 22
Danny Garcia - 22
Ricky Burns - 22
Saul Alvarez - 22
Vitali Klitschko - 22
Julio Ceja	- 21
Mateusz Masternak	- 21
Tomoki Kameda - 21
Amnat Ruenroeng - 20
Gennady Golovkin - 19
Kell Brook - 19
Lucas Matthysse - 19
Thomas Oosthuizen - 19
Abner Mares - 18
Devon Alexander - 18
Guillermo Rigondeaux - 18
Peter Quillin - 18
Sergio Martinez - 18
Tepparith Kokietgym - 18
Wladimir Klitschko -	18
Khalid Yafai - 17
Mikey Garcia - 16
Austin Trout - 15
Carl Frampton - 15
Daniel Sandoval - 15
Diego Magdaleno -	15
Paul Butler - 15
Yuriorkis Gamboa - 15
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr - 14
Jesse Magdaleno - 13
Rakhim Chakhkiev - 13
Amir Khan - 12
Mercito Gesta - 12
Chris Pearson - 11
Frankie Gavin - 11
George Groves - 11
Javier Fortuna - 11
Manny Pacquaio - 11
Alexander Flores - 10
Frankie Gomez - 10
Tyler Asselstine - 10
Luke Blackledge - 10
Chris Eubank Jr - 9
Scott Cardle - 9
Brandon Rios - 8
Demitrius Andrade - 8
Gary Russel Jnr - 8
Gilberto Parra - 8
Glen Tapia - 8
Jose Benavidez - 8
Jose Pedraza - 8
Magomed Abdusalamov - 8
McJoe Arroyo - 8
Rocky Fielding - 8
Tyson Fury - 8
William Fernando Souza Bezerra - 8
Bradley Saunders - 6
Dillian Whyte - 6
Carlos Buitrago - 5
Denver Cuello - 5
Robert Woge - 5
Thomas Dulorme - 5
Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo - 4
Danny Price - 4
Hugo Ruiz - 4
Levan Ghvamichava - 4
Martin Ward - 4
Ronnie Heffron - 4
Brad Soloman - 3
Erislandy Lara - 3
Jinner Guerrero - 3
Joe Selkirk - 3
Juan Saucedo - 3
Luca Giacon - 3
Saul Rodriguez - 3
Brad Hore - 3
Frank Buglioni - 2
Lee Haskins - 2
Scott Harrison - 2
Jahnaine Smyle - 1
Mitchell Smith - 1
Nick Blackwell - 1
Seth Mitchell - 1
Yohei Tobe - 1

​


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

3 more days until the transfer window opens


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my pre-January transfer requests:

Andre Ward for Nonito Donaire
Manny Pacquiao for Lucas Matthysse


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you missed Mares last points mate


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> Have you missed Mares last points mate


No, he's got 18 pts from his world title fight on 10th November. I've double checked and its included in your total


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok mate :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Here's my pre-January transfer requests:
> 
> Andre Ward for Nonito Donaire
> Manny Pacquiao for Lucas Matthysse


:thumbsup


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfer window is now open. Transfer rules in the OP


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

My transfers:

Adrian Hernandez for Andre Ward
Nawaphon Por Chokchai for Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. 

:good


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Swap Andre Ward for Adrien Broner please.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao for Lucas Matthysse, Andre Ward for Leo Santa Cruz


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Meaning my list is now like:

Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Lucas Matthysse
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfers so far:

tmsbry:

Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Tony Bellew
Contender A: James Degale
Contender B: Carl Frampton (in)
Champion: Danny Garcia

Put-em-up
Prospect A - Eubanks Jr
prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Mathyse
Contender B - David Price (In)
Champion - Andre Ward

dkos
Prospect A: Amnat Ruenroeng
Prospect B: Teerachai Kratingdaenggym
Contender A: Denver Cuello
Contender B: Nawaphon Por Chokchai (in)
Champion: Adrian Hernandez (in)

Macca L20:
Danny Price
Lee Selby
Peter Quillin
Devon Alexander
Adrian Broner (In)

Chacal
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz (in)

Chatty
Prospect A - Glen Foot
Prospect B -George Groves
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion - Nonito Donaire (In)


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Thomas Dulorme 
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Andre Ward


Let's see I'll transfer Dulorme for Rances Barthelemy and Andre Ward for Gennady Golovkin. 

New team: 

Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Rances Barthelemy 
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Gennady Golovkin


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq
Prospect A: Joe Selkirk OUT, Khalid Yafai IN
Prospect B: Javier Fortuna OUT, David Price IN
Contender A: Gary Russel Jnr
Contender B: Austin Trout
Champion: Saul Alvarez


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfers so far

tmsbry:

Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Tony Bellew
Contender A: James Degale
Contender B: Carl Frampton (in)
Champion: Danny Garcia

Put-em-up
Prospect A - Eubanks Jr
prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Mathyse
Contender B - David Price (In)
Champion - Floyd Mayweather Jr (In)

dkos
Prospect A: Amnat Ruenroeng
Prospect B: Teerachai Kratingdaenggym
Contender A: Denver Cuello
Contender B: Nawaphon Por Chokchai (in)
Champion: Adrian Hernandez (in)

Macca L20:
Danny Price
Lee Selby
Peter Quillin
Devon Alexander
Adrian Broner (In)

Chacal
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz (in)

Chatty
Prospect A - Glen Foot
Prospect B -George Groves
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion - Nonito Donaire (In)

Smoggy7188:
Khalid Yafai (In)
David Price
Tyson Fury
Golovkin
Leo Santa Cruz (In)

TheDemolitionDan
Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Rances Barthelemy (In)
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Gennady Golovkin (In)

Rooq
Prospect A: Joe Selkirk OUT, Khalid Yafai IN
Prospect B: Javier Fortuna OUT, David Price IN
Contender A: Gary Russel Jnr
Contender B: Austin Trout
Champion: Saul Alvarez

jgorst05
A Chris eubank jr 
B Jose benavidez jr 
C David price 
D Deontay Wilder (In)
E Donaire (In)


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfer for me.

Prospect A: Daquan Arnett in for that Japanese dud.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

New team:

Prospect A: Gilberto Parra
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: David Price IN (Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo OUT) 
Contender B: William Fernando Souza Bezerra
Champion: Gennady Golovkin IN (Guillermo Rigondeaux OUT)


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfers so far

tmsbry:

Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Tony Bellew
Contender A: James Degale
Contender B: Carl Frampton (in)
Champion: Danny Garcia

Put-em-up
Prospect A - Eubanks Jr
prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Mathyse
Contender B - David Price (In)
Champion - Floyd Mayweather Jr (In)

dkos
Prospect A: Amnat Ruenroeng
Prospect B: Teerachai Kratingdaenggym
Contender A: Denver Cuello
Contender B: Nawaphon Por Chokchai (in)
Champion: Adrian Hernandez (in)

Macca L20:
Danny Price
Lee Selby
Peter Quillin
Devon Alexander
Adrian Broner (In)

Chacal
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz (in)

Chatty
Prospect A - Glen Foot
Prospect B -George Groves
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion - Nonito Donaire (In)

Smoggy7188:
Khalid Yafai (In)
David Price
Tyson Fury
Golovkin
Leo Santa Cruz (In)

TheDemolitionDan
Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Rances Barthelemy (In)
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Gennady Golovkin (In)

Rooq
Prospect A: Joe Selkirk OUT, Khalid Yafai IN
Prospect B: Javier Fortuna OUT, David Price IN
Contender A: Gary Russel Jnr
Contender B: Austin Trout
Champion: Saul Alvarez

jgorst05
A Chris eubank jr 
B Jose benavidez jr 
C David price 
D Deontay Wilder (In)
E Donaire (In)

Mr. Gilfoid:
Prospect A: Daquan Arnett (In)
Prospect B: Gary Russel Jr
Contender A: Mercito Gesta
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Bukkake
Prospect A: Gilberto Parra
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: David Price IN (Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo OUT) 
Contender B: William Fernando Souza Bezerra
Champion: Gennady Golovkin IN (Guillermo Rigondeaux OUT)

Zombieguy
Prospect A: Tyler Asselstine 
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Kell Brook (In)
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Sergio Martinez (In)

S_O_F
Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Rocky Fielding
Contender A: David Price (in)
Contender B: Kell Brook
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Manning:
Prospect A. Alexander Flores HW
Prospect B. Rakhim Chakhkiev CW
Contender A. Mateusz Masternak
Contender B. Deontay Wilder (In)
Champion. Yoan Pablo Hernandez (In)

Marlow:
Prospect A - Kal Yafai (In)
Prospect B - Carl Frampton
Contender A - Kell Brook
Contender B - Adrien Broner
Champion - Saul Alvarez


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfer for me will be announced shortly


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Tomfoolery!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR SALIDO!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Tomfoolery!


:teddy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Transfer for me will be announced shortly


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> http://www.joplinglobe.com/sports/x1685970293/Donovan-George-finds-bomb-range
> 
> _Tyler Asselstine of Ottawa, Canada (10-0-0, five KOs) scored a unanimous decision in a six-round junior lightweight bout against Roberto Bonilla (22-12-0, 13KOs) of Ciudad Sandino, Nicaragua._
> 
> Posting on thread for Mikey Garcia in for Gesta


 @Wallet Look very, very closely:alan

Less than 24 hrs till the fight now too


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You can't edit a post from last year. :lol:

You need to sort this shit out @Rooq.

I wanted to bring in Garcia myself (for Tyson Fury) if Scotty made that transfer, but then he changed his mind only to hide his transfer in that post. :think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You can't edit a post from last year. :lol:
> 
> You need to sort this shit out @Rooq.
> 
> I wanted to bring in Garcia myself (for Tyson Fury) if Scotty made that transfer, but then he changed his mind only to hide his transfer in that post. :think


Gilfoid made his transfer by PM. I perhaps naively didnt anticipate so much attention on each others transfers, but I decided that under the cirumstances, PM transfers are ok


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Gilfoid made his transfer by PM. I perhaps naively didnt anticipate so much attention on each others transfers, but I decided that under the cirumstances, PM transfers are ok


The swine. :-(

Am I too late to make a transfer?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The swine. :-(
> 
> Am I too late to make a transfer?


Window is open till the end of Jan, but scoring wont take effect until 24 hrs after the tfr. so too late for the Garcia fight tonight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Window is open till the end of Jan, but scoring wont take effect until 24 hrs after the tfr. so too late for the Garcia fight tonight.


You sneaky bastard @Mr.Gilfoid.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You sneaky bastard @Mr.Gilfoid.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> WAR SALIDO!


:deal


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :deal


Aye it'll be my luck that Garcia will get beat now :yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good night for me - Foot and Garcia doing the business


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Aye it'll be my luck that Garcia will get beat now :yep


 @Wallet
Justice has been served and Mikey delivers the "W" to reward my cunning behaviour. I hope that nose isn't too bad as I want him out again in a few months though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Wallet
> Justice has been served and Mikey delivers the "W" to reward my cunning behaviour. I hope that nose isn't too bad as I want him out again in a few months though.


It's already cost you 4 points. :yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's already cost you 4 points. :yep


Well I had the PTS win on my lucky 15 so it's all good. Not so happy about that Burgos draw though:twisted


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Well I had the PTS win on my lucky 15 so it's all good. Not so happy about that Burgos draw though:twisted


I was planning on backing Golovkin round 7 but never got round to it. :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I was planning on backing Golovkin round 7 but never got round to it. :-(


You must have _really_ enjoyed that GGG fight then!:hatton

Hate when that happens. I had the fight to end 7-9 on my lucky 15 but Campillo winning was my other pick.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Transfers so far

tmsbry:

Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Tony Bellew
Contender A: James Degale
Contender B: Carl Frampton (in)
Champion: Danny Garcia

Put-em-up
Prospect A - Eubanks Jr
prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Mathyse
Contender B - David Price (In)
Champion - Floyd Mayweather Jr (In)

dkos
Prospect A: Amnat Ruenroeng
Prospect B: Teerachai Kratingdaenggym
Contender A: Denver Cuello
Contender B: Nawaphon Por Chokchai (in)
Champion: Adrian Hernandez (in)

Macca L20:
Danny Price
Lee Selby
Peter Quillin
Devon Alexander
Adrian Broner (In)

Chacal
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz (in)

Chatty
Prospect A - Glen Foot
Prospect B -George Groves
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion - Nonito Donaire (In)

Smoggy7188:
Khalid Yafai (In)
David Price
Tyson Fury
Golovkin
Leo Santa Cruz (In)

TheDemolitionDan
Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Rances Barthelemy (In)
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Gennady Golovkin (In)

Rooq
Prospect A: Joe Selkirk OUT, Khalid Yafai IN
Prospect B: Javier Fortuna OUT, David Price IN
Contender A: Gary Russel Jnr
Contender B: Austin Trout
Champion: Saul Alvarez

jgorst05
A Chris eubank jr 
B Jose benavidez jr 
C David price 
D Deontay Wilder (In)
E Donaire (In)

Mr. Gilfoid:
Prospect A: Daquan Arnett (In)
Prospect B: Gary Russel Jr
Contender A: Mikey Garcia (In)
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Bukkake
Prospect A: Gilberto Parra
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: David Price IN (Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo OUT) 
Contender B: William Fernando Souza Bezerra
Champion: Gennady Golovkin IN (Guillermo Rigondeaux OUT)

Zombieguy
Prospect A: Tyler Asselstine 
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Kell Brook (In)
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Sergio Martinez (In)

S_O_F
Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Rocky Fielding
Contender A: David Price (in)
Contender B: Kell Brook
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Manning:
Prospect A. Alexander Flores HW
Prospect B. Rakhim Chakhkiev CW
Contender A. Mateusz Masternak
Contender B. Deontay Wilder (In)
Champion. Gennady Golovkin (In)

Marlow:
Prospect A - Kal Yafai (In)
Prospect B - Carl Frampton
Contender A - Kell Brook
Contender B - Adrien Broner
Champion - Saul Alvarez


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

4 days left of the transfer window...

Transfers so far

tmsbry:

Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Tony Bellew
Contender A: James Degale
Contender B: Carl Frampton (in)
Champion: Danny Garcia

Put-em-up
Prospect A - Eubanks Jr
prospect B - Billy Joe Saunders
Contender A - Lucas Mathyse
Contender B - David Price (In)
Champion - Floyd Mayweather Jr (In)

dkos
Prospect A: Amnat Ruenroeng
Prospect B: Teerachai Kratingdaenggym
Contender A: Denver Cuello
Contender B: Nawaphon Por Chokchai (in)
Champion: Adrian Hernandez (in)

Macca L20:
Danny Price
Lee Selby
Peter Quillin
Devon Alexander
Adrian Broner (In)

Chacal
Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Erislandy Lara
Contender A: Kell Brook 
Contender B: Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion: Leo Santa Cruz (in)

Chatty
Prospect A - Glen Foot
Prospect B -George Groves
Contender A - Mikey Garcia
Contender B - Lucas Matthysse (in)
Champion - Nonito Donaire (In)

Smoggy7188:
Khalid Yafai (In)
David Price
Tyson Fury
Golovkin
Leo Santa Cruz (In)

TheDemolitionDan
Prospect A: McJoe Arroyo 
Prospect B: Rances Barthelemy (In)
Contender A: Diego Magdaleno 
Contender B: Tomoki Kameda
Champion: Gennady Golovkin (In)

Rooq
Prospect A: Joe Selkirk OUT, Khalid Yafai IN
Prospect B: Javier Fortuna OUT, David Price IN
Contender A: Gary Russel Jnr
Contender B: Austin Trout
Champion: Saul Alvarez

jgorst05
A Chris eubank jr 
B Jose benavidez jr 
C David price 
D Deontay Wilder (In)
E Donaire (In)

Mr. Gilfoid:
Prospect A: Daquan Arnett (In)
Prospect B: Gary Russel Jr
Contender A: Mikey Garcia (In)
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Bukkake
Prospect A: Gilberto Parra
Prospect B: Julio Ceja
Contender A: David Price IN (Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo OUT) 
Contender B: William Fernando Souza Bezerra
Champion: Gennady Golovkin IN (Guillermo Rigondeaux OUT)

Zombieguy
Prospect A: Tyler Asselstine 
Prospect B: David Price
Contender A: Kell Brook (In)
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Sergio Martinez (In)

S_O_F
Prospect A: Kal Yafai (in)
Prospect B: Rocky Fielding
Contender A: David Price (in)
Contender B: Kell Brook
Champion: Saul Alvarez

Manning:
Prospect A. Alexander Flores HW
Prospect B. Rakhim Chakhkiev CW
Contender A. Mateusz Masternak
Contender B. Deontay Wilder (In)
Champion. Gennady Golovkin (In)

Marlow:
Prospect A - Kal Yafai (In)
Prospect B - Carl Frampton
Contender A - Kell Brook
Contender B - Adrien Broner
Champion - Saul Alvarez

Leo messi
Prospect A: naoya inoue (In)
Prospect B: Gary Russell Jr
Contender A: Carl Frampton
Contender B: Yuriorkis Gamboa
Champion: Guillermo Rigondeaux


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Deadline day!

Can Tyson Fury for Stephane Jamoye, and drop Frampton to prospect B?

Would also like to swap Wladimir Klitschko for Canelo Alvarez so my new team should be:

Prospect A: Chris Eubank Jr
Prospect B: Carl Frampton
Contender A: Stephane Jamoye
Contender B: Adrien Broner
Champion: Canelo Alvarez

:good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Deadline day!
> 
> Can Tyson Fury for Stephane Jamoye, and drop Frampton to prospect B?
> 
> ...


sorry mate. it has to be a category for category replacement. if you want to move fury out you will need to bring someone else who qualifies as a prospect b now rather than shuffle your team around first.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good month for me - had three boxers win 5 fights with Donaire looking likely to get a big fight and Groves fighting soon. Foot will be out again soon and hopefully they'll get Matthysse and Garcia out asap.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> sorry mate. it has to be a category for category replacement. if you want to move fury out you will need to bring someone else who qualifies as a prospect b now rather than shuffle your team around first.


I'll just swap Canelo for Wlad then.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*J A N U A R Y*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*










*Fighter Rankings:*
















​


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one - January has got me right back amongst it - I just have to hope my fighters stay active and obviously keep winning. 

I know Groves has a fight soon, Foot is getting another fight soon. I need Matthysse, Garcia to get back out there quickly and Donaire to have a major fight and I think i'll be in with a chance.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you add Nawaphon Por Chokchai's result to the list? 

Thanks for the update :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Did you add Nawaphon Por Chokchai's result to the list?
> 
> Thanks for the update :good


Maybe not.....I'll check next time I'm on the laptop


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Woge turned out to be a great pick :good but see Santa go!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

let me know if I have missed any fights over the last few weeks...



> 25th January
> Demetrius Andrade beat Freddy Hernandez on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts
> 
> 26th January
> ...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Just to keep you updated on a couple of results: 

Teerachai Kratingdaenggym RTD5 Dondon Sultan - PABA welterweight title fight
Amnat Ruenroeng UD12 Michael Rodriguez - IBF Asia flyweight title fight

:good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Just to keep you updated on a couple of results:
> 
> Teerachai Kratingdaenggym RTD5 Dondon Sultan - PABA welterweight title fight
> Amnat Ruenroeng UD12 Michael Rodriguez - IBF Asia flyweight title fight
> ...


Cheers kos


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*F E B R U A R Y*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*










*Fighter Rankings:*

















​


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

How is @Mr.Gilfoid still 10 points ahead of me.

With the Frampton points shouldn't I be ahead? :think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> How is @Mr.Gilfoid still 10 points ahead of me.
> 
> With the Frampton points shouldn't I be ahead? :think


I'll check both your totals in a bit.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit, I have missed off Carl Framptons win over Kiko, so this changes a lot. Cheers Wallet


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, i've corrected the rankings @Wallet


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nice try, Gilfoid.

Cheers, Rooq. :good


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Nice try, Gilfoid.
> 
> Cheers, Rooq. :good


I am glad that the error was found my dear fellow. I wouldn't want a tainted win. :smug


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I am glad that the error was found my dear fellow. I wouldn't want a tainted win. :smug


I think you've already done that with your disgracefully unsporting actions in the January transfer window.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I think you've already done that with your disgracefully unsporting actions in the January transfer window.











Well you shouldn't have changed your mind:hey


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'll have the last laugh when I beat you anyway.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'll have the last laugh when I beat you anyway.


I think that Wlad in for Canelo pick might be the one that decides it. WAR Alvarez.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Results and upcoming fixtures...



> 28th February
> Alexander Flores beat Harold Sconiers by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
> 
> 1st March
> ...


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

When do we get the next updates Rooq? :smug


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

End of March...I try to update the points for fighters as the fights happen if you look at the first page on this thread.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Rooq said:


> End of March...I try to update the points for fighters as the fights happen if you look at the first page on this thread.


:good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i've let this slip recently, so can you check if i've missed anything in the last few weeks;



> 16th March
> Levan Ghvamichava beat Angel Rios by TKO (6 rounds) - 4 pts
> Jesse Magdaleno beat Carlos Fulgencio by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts
> Alex Saucedo beat Norman Allen by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
> ...


 @dkos, I'm bound to have missed some obscure asian title fight...?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Nawaphon Por Chokchai won by KO in a 12 round title fight :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*M A R C H*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*










*Fighter Rankings:*
















​


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

As ever, if your points total doesnt look correct or if I've missed a fight, let me know


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, hey, hey, with all this F-word talk.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'll just swap Canelo for Wlad then.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

This month for my team:

Denver Cuello won a UD in a non-title ten rounder
Teerachai Kratingdaenggym won by TKO to defend his PABA title
Amnat Ruenroeng won a 12 round UD to defend his IBF Asia title


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He who laughs last... @Mr.Gilfoid


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He who laughs last... @Mr.Gilfoid











True and that's why I am making sure I get my jollies in now:happy


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fantasy Boxing League Rankings*

*A P R I L*

Only players and fighters who have picked up points will be listed;

*Player Rankings*










*Fighter Rankings:*
















​


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I've only gained 11 points this month? 

:shifty


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I've only gained 11 points this month?
> 
> :shifty


I may have missed something...check the first page of the thread for fixtures and results I have included.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> This month for my team:
> 
> Denver Cuello won a UD in a non-title ten rounder
> Teerachai Kratingdaenggym won by TKO to defend his PABA title





Rooq said:


> I may have missed something...check the first page of the thread for fixtures and results I have included.


You missed those two :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> You missed those two :good


ok, so you are not basically on a runaway unstoppable 226 points


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Fillipinos have let me down badly in this one


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

May results....let me know if I have missed something before I do the monthly update;

3rd May
Carlos Buitrago beat Yader Escobar by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Nawaphon Por Chokchai beat Rodel Tejares by KO (10 rounds) - 8 pts

4th May
Wlad Klitschko beat Francesco Pianeta by TKO (12 rounds, world title) - 22 pts
Abner Mares beat Daniel Ponce De Leon by TKO (12 rounds WBC title) - 22 pts
Leo Santa Cruz beat Alexander Munoz by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Floyd Mayweather Jr beat Robert Guerrero on pts (12 rounds, WBC title) - 18 pts

11th May
Ricky Burns beat Jose Gonzales by stoppage (12 rounds, world title) - 22 pts
Jamie McDonnell beat Julio Ceja on points (12 rounds, world title) - 18 pts for McDonnell, 4pts for Ceja
Adrien Hernandez beat Yader Cordoza on points (12 rounds, world title) - 18 pts
Rocky Fielding beat Michal Nieroda by TKO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

12th May
Jahmain Smyle beat Tony Shields on pts (4 rounds) - 1 pt

17th May
James Degale beat Sebastian Demers by KO (8 rounds) - 5 pts

18th May
Devon Alexander beat Lee Purdey by stoppage (12 rounds, IBF title) - 22 pts
Levan Ghvamichava beat Samuel Santana by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts
Lucas Matthysse beat Lamont Peterson by TKO (12 rounds, interim WBC) - 12 pts
Shawn Porter beat Phil Lo Greco on pts (10 rounds) - 5 pts

24th May
Brad Hore beat Tommy Clareke on pts (8 rounds) - 3 pts

25th May
Tony Bellew beat Chilemba on pts (12 rounds, WBC silver) - 11 pts
Carlos Buitrago beat Aguilar on pts ( 8 rounds) - 3 pts
Carl Froch beat Mikkel Kessler on pts (world title) - 18 pts
Roman Gonzales beat Ronald Barrera by TKO (10 rounds) - 8 pts
George Groves beat Alcoba by TKO (12 rounds) - 12 pts
William Fernando Souza Bezerra beat Ricardo Souza (10 rounds) - 8 pts
Martin J Ward beat Harris by TKO (6 rounds) - 3 pts


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Teerachai Kratingdaenggym beat Behzod Nabiev on pts (12 rounds, PABA title)


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

@Rooq The season is over now right?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> @Rooq The season is over now right?


Unfortunately my laptop died unrecoveably before I could make the end of May update so I lost the spreadsheet.

So effectively the end of April standings are final. You win!


----------

